# Please Help Great Cut Install



## Stuffy (Aug 2, 2011)

i just recieved my GCC expert 24inch cutter. Drivers installed perfectly on windows vista 32 bit. Cd tried to run the install of great cuts and failed right before the end. i also tried the direct link download sent by email. with this error code ""error -5009 : 0x8002802b"
with a detail report of "Error Code: -5009 : 0x8002802b
Error Information:
>Ctor\ObjectWrapper.cpp (163)
>Ctor\ObjectWrapper.cpp (402)
>Kernel\Component.cpp (1163)
>Ctor\ObjectWrapper.cpp (34)
>Ctor\DriverWrapper.cpp (31)
>Kernel\Component.cpp (1152)
>Ctor\ObjectWrapper.cpp (34)
>Ctor\DriverWrapper.cpp (31)
>Kernel\Component.cpp (1152)
>Ctor\ObjectWrapper.cpp (34)
>Ctor\DriverWrapper.cpp (31)
>Kernel\Component.cpp (1152)
>Kernel\CABFile.cpp (389)
>SetupDLL\SetupDLL.cpp (1541)
pAPP:GreatCut
PVENDOR:EUROSYSTEMS S.á.r.l.
PGUID:8852A316-18CA-4443-BA5D-93A11E9F475C
$14.0.15.1243PAK
@Windows Service Pack 2 (6002) IE 9.0.8112.16421" 
any help or advise much appreciated..AOLWebSuite .AOLPicturesFullSizeLink { height: 1px; width: 1px; overflow: hidden; } .AOLWebSuite a {color:blue; text-decoration: underline; cursor: pointer} .AOLWebSuite a.hsSig {cursor: default}


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

Do you have access to Internet Explorer? You may be having a problem with AOL. Also, have you registered your
cutter? If you register GCC Club, there are downloads there for your cutter, instead of using the emailed version

GCC Club


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

here is a tutorial on the voucher code registration for folks that are having problems.


----------



## Stuffy (Aug 2, 2011)

@ dazz- i also had a problem registering lol i promise im not stupid. i entered all the correct info and got a message saying there was a problem and to contact GCC. however i was able to sign up so i emailed/ and tried calling tech support.. Nothing back so far. 

@plan b- i followed the steps perfectly as you posted. My problem occurs during the installshield. i havent been able to get past that. i disabled all security features, including the UAC threw vista. and still getting the same error.. again no contact back from GCC... 

anyone else had an issue/ problem installing? im gonna try my friends computer tonight to rule out mine.


----------



## Stuffy (Aug 2, 2011)

and also ..sorry to jump of track.. Do i need another program with great cuts ? i noticed alot of talk about importing things to great cut threw other programs. But i do not have any other programs and im hoping i can just use Great cuts? is this possible?


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Not possible to design in great cut as it is a cutting utility, you will need AI or Corel Draw or you could use inkscape if you want to take the time to learn it and its free


----------



## Stuffy (Aug 2, 2011)

Much appreciated man. Ill download that. Its compatible with great cut?


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

@Stuffy, your best bet is to contact GCC and I know that Ruth is at the show in New Orleans so I would call GCC when the answer service comes on push 0 and ask for customer tech support


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

plan b said:


> Not possible to design in great cut as it is a cutting utility, you will need AI or Corel Draw or you could use inkscape if you want to take the time to learn it and its free


It will vectorize images and then export them as eps file and import into great cut,, you will have to put a 0.01 outline on the image


----------



## Stuffy (Aug 2, 2011)

thanks for the help. I left a voicemail. Operator had no answer as well.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

Stuffy said:


> i just recieved my GCC expert 24inch cutter. Drivers installed perfectly on windows vista 32 bit. Cd tried to run the install of great cuts and failed right before the end. i also tried the direct link download sent by email. with this error code ""error -5009 : 0x8002802b"
> with a detail report of "Error Code: -5009 : 0x8002802b
> Error Information:
> >Ctor\ObjectWrapper.cpp (163)
> ...


What version of GreatCut are you installing?

Have you tried compatability mode?

GreatCut should install just fine in Vista btw. Perhaps you need to run your system update in Vista? It could be something you are missing dll wise....

I hope this helps.


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Stuffy said:


> i just recieved my GCC expert 24inch cutter. Drivers installed perfectly on windows vista 32 bit. Cd tried to run the install of great cuts and failed right before the end. i also tried the direct link download sent by email. with this error code ""error -5009 : 0x8002802b"
> with a detail report of "Error Code: -5009 : 0x8002802b


I would suggest you do what I just did...copy the error in to Google and do a search, there are several links to fixes, seems like it is a windows issue.
Good Luck


----------



## Stuffy (Aug 2, 2011)

Update* used a different computer and all was fine. Dont know what issue may have been. Thanks for all the help guys.


----------



## carrabino (Aug 18, 2016)

plan b said:


> here is a tutorial on the voucher code registration for folks that are having problems.


thank you!


----------

